#  - 8.5 -      BACKUP

## PovAndy

!
  - 8.5  
  . -         ,    BACKUP.
       ?

----------

> - 8.5


   ???   .... :Frown: 
   8.712.      ? 
     ?  ?
  BACKUP    , , /, .
   .   8.5      .  .
  ...    ,     BACKUP
     (       8.5?   ) 
   .     BACKUP
(   )     .
    ....

----------

. ,      ,    .
    BACKUP ,   
(      ,     ,    ) 
http://yadi.sk/d/8Idpt1bp3Tkwm

----------

